# Drop G tuning question



## TheRegret (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum but have been searching around it for a few years now. My bands currently tracking our new EP and our bassist uses a 34" scale 5 string bass. For live purposes and practicing he has always used a 140 guage string and it's never been a problem but in the studio the slap and buzz is just way to much. I've looking but couldn't really find an answer so i'm hoping someone could tell me what guage strings would properly tune his guitar to GDGC. We need it tight too, the less slap and buzz the better. Im thinking maybe a 150 for the low G but i'm not sure. Thanks


----------



## iron blast (Feb 28, 2012)

145 gauge a good setup and a proper balanced set of strings should be ok


----------



## TheRegret (Feb 29, 2012)

thankyou!


----------



## tonechasers (Feb 29, 2012)

I would go 158 or so best bet is to look at circle k strings


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 29, 2012)

I use a balanced set of Circle K .174 guage for low G.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 1, 2012)

.145 is not remotely tight at G 
Check out the CKS tension chart for perspective on tensions: http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart.pdf
Extra light tension is a .158 at 31 pounds, medium tension is a .174 at 39 pounds.
Circle K Strings sell 'drop tune' sets designed to have equal tension strings in a drop tuning: vStandard Drop-tuned 4 Strings
The .174 set (medium tension) will be tight on the low strings. The .158 set (extra light tension) will work fine with a gentle technique.
The CKs are nickelplated roundwounds with steel inner wraps, top load bridge only. Reviews: http://www.talkbass.com/forum/f16/circle-k-strings-557048/index48.html
So yeah .158+ for the G.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 1, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> I use a balanced set of Circle K .174 guage for low G.





ixlramp said:


> .145 is not remotely tight at G
> Check out the CKS tension chart for perspective on tensions: http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart.pdf
> Extra light tension is a .158 at 31 pounds, medium tension is a .174 at 39 pounds.
> Circle K Strings sell 'drop tune' sets designed to have equal tension strings in a drop tuning: vStandard Drop-tuned 4 Strings
> ...



He said it a lot better than I did. I recommend no smaller than .174 guage.


----------



## Tyler777 (Mar 1, 2012)

ixlramp said:


> .145 is not remotely tight at G
> Check out the CKS tension chart for perspective on tensions: http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart.pdf
> Extra light tension is a .158 at 31 pounds, medium tension is a .174 at 39 pounds.
> Circle K Strings sell 'drop tune' sets designed to have equal tension strings in a drop tuning: vStandard Drop-tuned 4 Strings
> ...



Everything this guy just said. I just recently ordered a set from circle K for our bassist and set up his guitar with them. You will not find a better set of strings for low tunings on a 34". I can pretty much guarantee it, they just know what they are doing at Circle K. Perfect tapers, perfect winding, great tone. We play F0 with a 182 and it is WONDERFUL.

174 should be perfect for the G tuning.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 1, 2012)

174 indeed.


----------

